

Box.net giving away 50 gigs to iOS users - llambda
http://blog.box.net/2011/10/12/were-giving-ios-users-insane-amounts-of-free-storage-box50gb/

======
esutton
It looks like the blog is getting hammered right now. But 3 notes: 1)the limit
of 100 mb per file is a weak way of limiting the promotion. 2)a lot of people
are gonna be pissed of that you don't get it unless you install and create
your account after midnight. 3)finally this is a shot across the bow of
dropbox. 50gb for life for free is a big deal even with the file size
crippling.

------
nextparadigms
Seeing how Google is going to launch Google Drive soon, and will possibly be
integrated with Android 4.0, shouldn't Box.net offer that to Android users as
well? Or are they going to completely cede the market to Google?

